# Hey...



## RRRanch (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi.. Im from Montgomery Alabama....I have a 2 reg aqha horses one i use for western pleasure and one for barrels and roping..And i have a Reg Tbred gelding..That is for sale....Allright hope too hear from Yall...

Ann


----------



## branDcalf (Nov 9, 2006)

Welcome, Ann,
I'm new too. I mostly do ranch riding.
branD


----------

